# Pool Table



## ProtestantBankie (Sep 15, 2012)

Right part of the forum I hope.

Has anyone on the PB ever owned a pool table? As a young lad I had a small one and fair enjoyed playing it.
The only places in Scotland that have pool tables also sell alcohol, and while I see nothing wrong with going to these places, the sale of drinks does produce an atmosphere which is not the best.

So I look into purchasing a table, knowing that it is a social game that requires 2 people, and that therefore it can have its place as a healthy piece of recreation between two Christian flat-mates. 

Would anyone offer reasons/advice for/against the ownership of a pool table?
Neither space nor money are an issue.


----------



## Miss Marple (Sep 15, 2012)

They are extremely heavy and difficult to transport. 

Other than that, if you think you will play it and have fun with others, I'm sure it would be great to have.


----------



## Andres (Sep 15, 2012)

I had one when I was younger. I don't even remember where I got it from now, but I basically got it for free. At that time most of my friends thought it was cool, but I have absolutely no interest in owning one now. It took up way too much room but since you say that's not an issue, I guess go for it.


----------



## Jack K (Sep 15, 2012)

"Whatsoever you do, do it unto the Lord."

The time, space and money to be able to enjoy recreation in a godly environment is a gift from God. The trick is to receive it as such, keeping it in perspective and not letting it become a idol in your life that comes ahead of God.

There's much else you might do with your time, space and money. To use some of it for recreation is fine and healthy so long as your heart's passion is still with God. So search your heart. Consider what else you might do with those resources. Examine where your heart is and why you want the pool table. If you don't feel it'll become and idol but rather a good part of living for God and enjoying him... then go ahead and get it.


----------



## Somerset (Sep 15, 2012)

Ranger's supporters clubs have pool tables with blue baize - I think this would be great.


----------



## jambo (Sep 15, 2012)

You need more than double the space to allow for cues when taking shots. I used to have a 6 foot x 3 foot snooker table and had to nearly clear the living room to get playing. As long as you have the room then go for it and the next time I'm in Glasgow I'll call in and have a game with you.


----------



## a mere housewife (Sep 15, 2012)

If it's a 'flat' on an upper story I think you could play pool to the glory of God better than perhaps, round robin ping pong or some sort of violently active program on wii or wwf wrestling or furniture assembly into the early hours of the dawn.  This as one who has dwelt below.


----------



## Edward (Sep 15, 2012)

I'll second - you need lots of room, and a good one with slate is very heavy, although the one we had growing up had the slate in 3 pieces, which made moving it somewhat practical. 

If space is limited, air hockey might make more sense.


----------

